# Ammonia Started!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I got this tank yesterday its a 60 gallon long one.
I started the cycle last night. the gravel in it was from a previous fish tank and the fish were in it yesterday.
I put some shrimp in as well this morning and a little fish food.

check out the pics! the ammonia is starting to raise already.

question: what should I do when the ammonia reaches 5?
take the food out?? or just wait until my nitrites and trates spike THEN remove the food?

give me your suggestions regarding this stage of the cycle. and no theres no fish in the tank just live and fake plants.
and the tank is like 25% longer on the right side. the pic just got cut off

I figure if I post my steps like this people can help me more directly.

thanks!

shawn


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wait it out but change the shrimp every couple days IMO. Stops fungus building up and helps somewhat with the smell and IME won't prolong the cycle.

Thats a lot of shrimp btw, I'd personally get an old stocking and put all of that inside it so its easier to remove it later.

I like to use 1 or 2 large shrimps inside a stocking that I change every 3 days to cycle with some seeded media.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Traveller said:


> Just wait it out but change the shrimp every couple days IMO. Stops fungus building up and helps somewhat with the smell and IME won't prolong the cycle.
> 
> Thats a lot of shrimp btw, I'd personally get an old stocking and put all of that inside it so its easier to remove it later.
> 
> I like to use 1 or 2 large shrimps inside a stocking that I change every 3 days to cycle with some seeded media.


oh and can I use a nylon? like a womans nylon?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep nylon is fine.


----------

